# Inch punch training



## Fight4Peace&Love! (Jun 23, 2014)

How many reps daily of inch punching on wall bag ?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 23, 2014)

... fragmented query ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 23, 2014)

What's the definition of "inch punch"? 

Can you fist only

- move 1 inch, or 
- hit from your target 1 inch away, but your fist can move as far as you can?


----------



## Fight4Peace&Love! (Jun 23, 2014)

1-2 inches from bag in a straight lead position transfering my body weight into strike. Using bottom three knuckles.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 23, 2014)

Fight4Peace&Love! said:


> 1-2 inches from bag in a straight lead position transfering my body weight into strike. Using bottom three knuckles.


So you are talking about the 2nd definition that your body and arm are allowed to move more than 1 inch after the contact? The reason that I ask is in another thread, people always used the 1st definition instead.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 24, 2014)

Fight4Peace&Love! said:


> How many reps daily of inch punching on wall bag ?



It varies.
10 good ones are worth more than a 100 crappy ones.

What matters is the feeling you have internally as you are doing them , such as did the recoil force come back through you and effect your stance or were you able to make the wall bag absorb all your force.

These things are more important than how many repetitions you do.

Personally I used to work my half closed fist one inch from the surface of wall bag , same with palm strike.

I am a Wing Chun guy so I also worked punch and palm strike from my guard , so open hand with fingertips touching surface of bag.
Also trained double palm strike as well.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm with Mook Jong here. Quality over quantity.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jul 5, 2014)

Just adding my $0.02
Fight4, in order to really benefit from a potential inch punch ala Bruce Lee, you're going to need to develop considerable amount of wrist and forearm strength. And that's with the adequate level of skill in the straight punch. So in all honesty you should be focusing on doing reps of your straight punch to the point where you're close to putting your whole body into it. Then augment with exercises that build the muscles.


----------



## bnsgoku (Dec 13, 2014)

one inch punch is more likely an inner energy punch than some guys thinks that only about physical


----------



## Mephisto (Dec 13, 2014)

Does anyone have any video of an inch punch being used while sparring? It's an interesting idea to me but I'm curious if it is any use in a real time encounter. Does it have knock out power or is it more of a distraction blow? I've seen the Bruce lee demos but the partner is compliant and stands in the worst position to receive a punch to me it's no surprise someone athletic like Bruce lee could send a guy flying back with the stance the receiver always takes, and of course it's a compliant demo.


----------



## hussaf (Dec 13, 2014)

It's not a fighting technique, it's a demonstration of coordinating the whole body to generate power.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 13, 2014)

I would say start with 10 reps and over time work that number up.  Your going to need to condition the hand/ knuckles to take the punishment that is generated by the shock of the bag/wall. As has been said the quality of your technique is way more important then the number of strikes.
You might want to do some forearm and wrist exercises also to improve strength in those areas


----------



## Takai (Dec 13, 2014)

Mephisto said:


> Does anyone have any video of an inch punch being used while sparring? It's an interesting idea to me but I'm curious if it is any use in a real time encounter. Does it have knock out power or is it more of a distraction blow? I've seen the Bruce lee demos but the partner is compliant and stands in the worst position to receive a punch to me it's no surprise someone athletic like Bruce lee could send a guy flying back with the stance the receiver always takes, and of course it's a compliant demo.



The last time I talked with Steve Golden he emphasized that being compliant had nothing to do how far Bruce would move you after you got hit. He can still remember the one inch punch (and Bruce's Sidekick) vividly. Bruce was an intense athlete and had exceptional skill. Both combined made for some spectacular results.


----------

